# Checking In....



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all -

I wanted to drop in and let you all know that although I don't visit the forum much anymore, I wish all of you a speedy recovery.

I have been DP/DR free now for about 2 months straight now with the help of 20mg of Paxil a day, talk therapy (my DP came from a traumatic childhood, so talking through my thoughts helped me tremendously), and the faith of God (none of which are required for anyone's recovery, just mine). I will never preach what worked for me to anyone (including God) because everyone is entitled to their own opinion and own therapy. Those of you that do and don't believe in God are loved by me equally and I wish you nothing but the quickest recovery. You are all like my second family to this day (Wait! How did I end up with 2 dysfunctional families??!!! 

There is a way out for all of you. When DP was at it's worst for me, I thought that "I" was gone for good. I couldn't even look into a mirror without scaring "myself" to death. I didn't know who was staring back. The world scared the bejesus out of me, and nothing was real. I couldn't drive, work, eat, or breathe without mass panic.

Well, reality comes back. It is a gradual process (It is never a "one day I woke up and everything was fine" deal), but "you" are never gone.

To my special friends and people I always think about - Rainbo (You deserve the best and I hope this finds you on the other side of the rainbow with a big pot of gold), Ben (the guy who's posts "kicked my ass back into shape", Agentcooper (I hope the new school year is panic free), Person3 (You are just an all around good person), Martin (I hope your cancer is in remission and you are finally a moderator), and MrMole (it's all about the Avatar) - You are all in my thoughts.

Mike


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Mike,

Well, so far people have had a little look-see at your post but noone has yet to say CONGRATULATIONS...and for you, may the peace of God continue to give you strength and joy.

Just wonderful news and very happy for you.

Most sincerely,
terri


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

That's awesome! Great to hear from you mcsiegs!


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi mike  So good to hear you are still doing well.... am always thinking of you and wishing you the best.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Congrats and thanks for the good wishes. Your recovery gives me some hope... how long did you have DP?


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Another one slays the beast. Hope to see you on the other side one day soon. Congrats!!


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

peacedove said:


> Congrats and thanks for the good wishes. Your recovery gives me some hope... how long did you have DP?


I had DP since I was 15 (I am 29 now).


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Was it constant or did it come in episodes? Sorry if I'm nagging you.


----------

